

Macaroons are better than cookies - rescrv
http://hackingdistributed.com/2014/05/16/macaroons-are-better-than-cookies/

======
rescrv
Code here:
[https://github.com/rescrv/libmacaroons](https://github.com/rescrv/libmacaroons)

